# Have Power No Travel



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Everyone.
I currently have 2 ovals of HO track setup, one oval smaller than the other. I bought a terminal block from Home Depot recently rated at 30A 600V. My setup is to run a train on both ovals of track, as I'm still waiting for turnouts to come in before I start on my layout. I have wire from the power transformer to the terminal block, then the wires from both sets of terminal joiners that I'm using to the block. I wasn't getting any power with this setup. I disconnected the terminal block, then connected the joiner wires to the transformer. I get power to the engine, but no movement. This occurs on both tracks. I have a feeling its a simple fix & I haven't done any soldering yet. I put both sets of terminal joiners on both tracks close together. I'll keep working on a fix.

Thanks


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm blonde & had a moment. I've got my problem solved as I had the wiring in the wrong connectors on the transformer.:cAnada:
I also haven't purchased any marijuana as it became legal here on Wednesday, as I don't think I can put the blame on coffee.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

MrStucky said:


> I also haven't purchased any marijuana as it became legal here on Wednesday, as I don't think I can put the blame on coffee.



you can blame -anything- on coffee ... either too much -or- not enough , lol


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I glad you reported you found the problem --- before we unleashed a lot of ways to check things! You did get a multi-meter right?


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Lemonhawk.
I did get a multimeter even though I did end up not using the terminal block, & just connected the wires from the terminal joiners directly to the transformer. I hope to get the turnouts I need this weekend, but I'm thinking of trying to eliminate the number of turnouts I currently have on my scarm layout design.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Turnout cost*



MrStucky said:


> Hello Lemonhawk.
> I did get a multimeter even though I did end up not using the terminal block, & just connected the wires from the terminal joiners directly to the transformer. I hope to get the turnouts I need this weekend, but I'm thinking of trying to eliminate the number of turnouts I currently have on my scarm layout design.


Mr.Stucky;

Yeah, those turnouts do add up to some fairly big bucks. (One reason I make my own.) They also seem to need more attention/ maintenance than most things on a layout. So keeping the number of turnouts down is a wise move on your part. Someone on here was talking of making over a hundred of the things!  Good luck to him with that!
How many, and what brand, do you plan to use?

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I had never in the world considered that I could make my own turnouts until I saw a video of someone doing it. It was one of the better things I've done. Here's a couple of links to ways of doing it without expensive templates. Even if you're terrible at soldering Proto 87 has the answer! I did get a 1" belt grinder, but again, not necessary!
http://www.cvmw.com

http://www.proto87.com

I do like the Proto 87 milled points, no grinding off the flange!


----------

